# SAT Subject Test Question - Deadline?



## nadibr (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello, 

I am an American high school graduate and looking to apply to Medical Schools in Pakistan (Lahore).

My main subjects of Chemistry, physics and pretty weak right now but I'm studying for the next few months before I take my SAT subject tests. 

*When is the deadline to submit SAT subject test scores to Medical Schools in Pakistan? 
*
According to this website: SAT and ACT Test Dates for 2012-2013

There is a test on June 1st, October 5th, and November 7th.* If I were to take the October or the November test, would it be too late for the scores to be submitted to Medical Schools? *

*Also, do I need to take the subject tests in Biology, Chemistry and Physics or can I substitute another test for Physics or any other subject? 

Do I need to take the Biology E (Ecology) or M (Molecular) test?
*
I'd appreciate any help!

Thank You


----------



## sahernaqvi (Oct 9, 2012)

you pretty much have to take the june 1 test, I am taking that one as well. The reasoning behind this is that it typically takes around a month for us to receive our score after giving the test. You should have you application for Paki med schools pretty much done by July or August, unless they relay an extension for overseas students to take the test in Oct, as they did last year. I heard of someone who applied to Pakistani medical colleges, but he was dismissed since he turned his papers in late.
Pakistan asks that you take Biology and Chemistry, and you have a choice between Physics and Mathematics. It is probably better to take the Math 2nd level if you do take it, as level 1 is dismissed by certain colleges as being too easy. You are allowed to chose between which Biology you want to take. Some say E is easier, but many people score better on the Molecular version. The choice is yours. Good luck


----------

